# Finally coming out of the closet.



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 29, 2011)

to a bigger closet.

So the old lady is finally gonna let me use the big closet for my grow room, i implied her age old strategy, just kept asking until she got tired of it and said yes. 


So, i dunno how to utilize all this space, i plan on putting some Styrofoam insulation in front of the bathroom door, and sealing it up good then venting  into the bath with the bathroom exhaust fan running.

So im gonna put a bar up between the two highest shelves so the light is directly in the middle of the closet, the closet is 4.3'x6' so that is 24 SqFt.

Ive got 1000w HPS, so i should have enough light for the area, i also have a 6" vortex fan 445CFM, and 2 Inline fans at 350CFM.

Anyone have any suggestions? hint or tips? i really wanna make it nice, and im not very good at this type of thing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice setup my friend...not sure what ya use to seal light around door  but I used Black plastic 4 inches biger than the door..staple hinge side down..and used velcro pieces on other corner and side...where is the fresh air comeing from?...How did your smaller closet work?...mojo for the grow


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 30, 2011)

hey 4u2, thanks for commenting, im gonna bring the fresh air from the bedroom where the closet is, gonna put a  AC in the window and run it all summer, cool her off nice.

My old closet was smaller, i finished some autos and then ran some ladies in Veg but i have yet to flower since i moved in, so my last set up was pretty ramshackle. 

i was planning on buying some of that white/black plastic sheeting from the hydro store, ill try to Seal with it.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------

